
Sarad – generate code by clicking - polm23
https://github.com/abagames/sarad
======
carapace
[http://abagames.sakura.ne.jp/16/sarad/app/index.html?v=1&d=N...](http://abagames.sakura.ne.jp/16/sarad/app/index.html?v=1&d=NrDeCIEsDsBMFMAe4BcA2ArAGnABwIYBOAzvLKhAC4Ceu8q4AZgK7QDGlkA9tODtPgC29FE0gAbcX3BEA5gGEurSqgBMAXxzIUqtJogwE2gIw4CJMhXA06DaM0EAjeIWkA3fOOYiADJvDaAMwY+lBwSKjYeESk5ChUtCLghPCkhG5kAGpEkPiO4vT8QkkA7pCwlAAW4P7amKGGESim0RZxCbai9k4u7p7eqH5aqADsACwN4doAHGYxlvHWiQxsRIS5svAASvCUzIS8taMj6gC6WGBhRqhoI3NtVjZJLOycPNICwgziMIUyhAolNAVCgJsMUIENFgDFNUMYWuZYo9lqIUmkMrBsus8gUPsUGIIlKQABo1cEjELQq5NVSzVpIxZPBgebH5P4s3JsgCSsJQQwCqAAnMZJtcUFFEQsOkk0S4MVjObiil9RGUKtUjs1VCKqY0ghL5u0lp1wByceycuaeWKoQLmoETrreXTJUamaJVoRsZsdnsDmS7cYxn5zpc9XCfC7DciTfhiMRILJoAAxVgcbi8ZVJOMJpM8tjSOSKZSDHBm7m8-lBMEwsVRh6MlHgT3e7a7faHcEOs4XWtNQJoe4M6UMRjiLglVOvDN4lVQRiFgHF4FwzXGKF97RjO70qXG55pt6Z8CfJKyFL4SguAAqlXwx6LQJBtu0qkCopp9eH++ZlrZfVZAprSaKtUECQUPyCQIhz3d0mEPGcswJZgpBwR8Sx0TVt0g1Bgxgt0m0aFdNUFUiIKdMUB3wmNnnHScEPeJDREgBc0KXJ9V3BDBHU3XCd1dGjRwY49TwYc94EvG87wfdiMJfG5phwnQv1gptyyVU0-yAytNWmGtqW0A0GxHVFUjlLItL+UTVXKKoAxMIMlJUgiTRbDY2z9TtA2ME5Q140EfGoxsTSIlQ1x1fy8N3FyklC+y1CGfzjEFIKTJkeNExTYTZ2zDKk0XQEMJadT4GA7RQNBfTw2aHwjO-
OCXnTRiT3xVF71gLhBAK5cQR1O1BSq3k6tUk1ZXSCzAKs1rwDVOy11UQa61Sn8PTWdzfQ7eKtV83sDNwwLosE5jwmI8F4SUqKBOC2KTrC8FVESvaAuWuC4s1VRyP8qjDuu0c6KnJqROmljuo45pNXApTjFql6m0ao8coYQh2s60Git0z6nuh4aYqE6dmus5IUa6tjCpXcGzshiimmx2GTXhxCWrnZG4FR0mes4wNpkx6r1zpg98aBudiGYRw0fJ+TmkFPRqZMQcfrS7pnFcMt+hEEZAnfe6fKU1R+bsBxlb6LwRD619dF1hFo1+0QSoAxVSt5M21DGDcsflq7FcN3pVZNuFpgq3QtaSvWFZW+DBcR0QRbF9mwcl1QRke3mPetr2ehVzS-
dBWl3uFXX9a6b3M48bPnYhHxk+dQvmzW-
AfXbf0IZ8d8-Key60-Dt6zoi9uDs9rvbq2h7dZSsO4JzTKAYRpj0tzGSyd61XJrKzmt0Wmma6Vn2s4GPlNQwYOnuco7a69dbG68wy9Db6qO+MweEFO7yLv7zvXqH96q8o1OH4a-7sqzxBnHdGXZv79n4u-OGgCmZJC4JndCEsIY8ydj4MeA8GowMJoScgICkFcTdtVbUNc7bLwdqvCmdo0CKVlmBE+NtNKTXtlaXkWs7R6ScjXNy9cPKbV0jtMMvJ771UIp-
Hur8a7dztCPWhz1x6iKfndaRKCxS3BrgzAm00fjQD+IgkEYI7QYBUZ+EhllmEVjFBVCkltTFMLISwsU5d86yMCFbP+0DI6z3wLAXB-
xF5qDXD4QhQj6FpTGvKMxs9CTMFIAATS2kGDer4t7F2NnvcuxhD42PkSaUhjDyFOzXGgYxySclJG3iXNWa84QjBof5UJ4duEN08gk6YIpb5CLfu4kKYiX6yOESNG6ijh7gLqJA7pAtAZR3ANo3RslyYGMMqM3C6isHTVgJANw4tnwHxlv5HGp9wkTQdtM2aGpwTTD2U9X+IiTQVLSSISk-
VKT+WIWU38dj8kOJpuFXu1VXGrM8bAhg3jfF6ICWdVQwSxQHIYUczEkTgU2XVAkjA0KaRuNuUkPJJUKEZOoRdMYgKpmzwKPGW895tkQsDCMEpuEGlwXhQqc00zolxOHtqbJGC1KItxYU+63ZZGh25Xc1Jvt0nvTGFc6qDKmxNN4U3e6YwIIdLFAM3Gx1hnhQke8zV8Bn6vmWSgUixKZ5IusEgFQeCQRsMMuircprGaEw2Vs611LDJ1KerCsJZlxoIs+YTM5W1pieuqjcwZBsM4PNGCRHiT03kiuxbyyyeLwpH15sKqB9M1nC1FlSzCkKjXevDkyxFgbbLnMDBgI14aNUnjFbvEQktMl0p0JiiNttk0r35TSl5x8uF12aXws6tSeyCLVV0rFDApEOR1Ym6dvTDVQ3QVm3K89p5OumpPfKbrmj2IsSBLCExTinCAA)

~~~
carapace
[http://abagames.sakura.ne.jp/16/sarad/app/index.html?v=1&d=N...](http://abagames.sakura.ne.jp/16/sarad/app/index.html?v=1&d=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-xGgbcsEgWQpSTNC1hkZq5QasZuqwTzv5bo9Xtgvrpws1MQAFvBvM2MiyaoyY3KtuiOk6sS7GJpInl4IQRfgCppXE84d3rM8bjVhIPMSqGKL-
bSheKbjHC3U2X2uI8K8P+WrUwGtXhNMRmzmoeaUEeVtGV1t17tlXyYjkQhjhUdQtB0CNPyeEwzDtKxbA3f8k1iMk-
BTQkmxxVCXzzTIBT9K4UQ-
GESzPVpHU3AD+nQjVGHTdxJhwuZ8xZNZv1qCikJHHdG3whsDy2SVzwXMieEvLdXXdSda3rfc7xiAB3SBYEoZ8WTQESOSEcSqLcICQLUDRtF0dSGhg0S3kQxMRxvDC6PvHU9QNI0TUpZjWhZbhDFLQSBz-
az+WgMcJync5Z1cGoWjZSNVmXHyOJ05CeJNZKGXtFlrFPLSHkSkdq2kn0CJNYkGCUlS1LhDAaiyuD0Fy-l9MUUCjIgy012MUxRJseqSVxNCCVokq3FJeImOpdpUqIrtSOymkrMrGIgvHSdp3C1BiJQKL2IMHrZHkJrDPAky4RaQxzNmntdrcTZzUtWVZpaPyeQW-
oCiYBT8XVNN70gPoxrfISYXu2rGSeocJPAWzBvovUplNdzFhZHtttuSKrshmjvpiXU4CYSIAHF8EfLw9X+hYNowLb4rw-
yXrcJaQtWud1stRlmWpur5qvQD9uUQ7jMgqxGXWc6QfKdGbs7SrgZRNGuYhqGsYYYgdSYABrVzcwRwGeHZ0SuXR5Lp34tKrBZVZe1m39nu5vbgIOsCBfN6DOou8X5d0jlbullHrAQ2nbeTAale1JAMmmLXqQXSNGU02q2nRxX5PGRiI9fFi4W4PXZrXQ2iuN-
dTffc3Ldqg2PaS-O9zFIudbQGbaowcsK5HBmVrC5nbh1jAZRR63wc9xq+cd1rKvKZlRZRbhuETzHk7cXAWDJlmTthUT+8o5Ch+ao7Bc23hJ5uFp3YDiGRrxOfMOGvrl7mybV2mlHy9Pz2jer+kJSRterfR7f+dHmOB9XZiwlhYb2kYHQowdJZF+yFz79S+vPFC8QACCqd4bjXfoRB+cJY5QM4gFbGUlPSFX4kg4Mj54DhlMk-
dGbdQr4TWrcDKNU4zxhbteS+9kYhFE8AAFWbKTNOuFEZjwbhKAhdNwD5RIXWKu3CgwhioXvDAjI4qiX9jbBWXChrSKYJQFyt9u7WBlquOhwV26MM7jrIspcUQby4g1XmO8naLnKC7WCssHGEO3PI++WwKbeVEmzWewckG8OIAIoRGC3wFlqOoh63ipFvz4oXFE0cuCMlYTcSRgdRzLQYTkJhG0s591-s4-+x1IzWg6p4m4l0OExElio0xWw0To3gZ9W8V9kHkmEdrLBAlMmsWyYJZusDW4WMKTOTuGlPJ2JuEkvJf8R5VOErU4JJ8tGe2aXdFGdQtkD2Qn0N6H0dH0QUs2SAvE3LjSRgspk7CJmcLCT0iJUSEi3NiZ5VpKwZ6NN8WQwZRc4moDqDaYJoTEE9MzNmfp1JQWojjiicZ2zkIyJkvI3RrZ2xSwgeUCFD1-nPMOH4oqIK2rIsWeU+2w8WprKsPUDZbtQEIHAfaX5qAGkkoYLstxKMLwAqDtChRC9HzPnhW+EpoztJCvACs+le8vLMpAXKvlEDOUoG5Wikc6ragPMyYczeuqwF4viU-
TRRyRydPOfeeBRjgWf0zlSrY3AjWOMWlMpmrgNp1G-rVJZEMFW7xZCeFVcZ3U+OuqalpKNtVWv5HqmEBqYQwJ1S8kVuiVaEHVprdOZs4R1BdX8vOQLUk11lubBJAaaUGVWXvNASxD5MkjVIpNXc42trye2osKNViooTaqW1MRs25tvoiotUCwbGsCl6jurhY42kjGgbOjdp0eoYPQ71VhVgZOlDKnacrg2uPxWdYBEbWXwHZVYTVjJckK1OV0uyuj4AFFILfDaLRV32NrQ7RVrERbnvqV2iG7bIEc3jTOppMauwpsWGmwd1FXmivAKOjWRjQ3FqsOuqN+TGbzpIuzZd37qVHoqfW9SgG6ktsvdejtEGQM7Jg-
yjmaBA2eyTj0rwnzI4AyRuIxZA6oNIczfRGQTBiAYbhKsA92xS1yUdTkjKmqcNSK3QR5hY84PP3TaSst-j0rSwE0yKF3SUOwvHW1f1F61XMcjH7P2+zFRyptch3R8C0Fwy+QsCa5KpqVVKRzJu5iCnbvhEu+0dRq0-rI7SlxAD7SrCbUBmjtm2VmpvU5jpfUn3QztX1TzDry0f0PEjLD8IQv4asT6zy1nSM8r0uR-9mcgHUdqM5hrGM3P0T6Nc8EkqfOPyC6pvJ6nqsGHAzHQlNbYt1ua9UyoMEjBGCAA)

------
vmorgulis
Amazing!

Related, a drag'n drop only language for live coding music:

[http://www.pawfal.org/dave/index.cgi?Projects/Scheme%20Brick...](http://www.pawfal.org/dave/index.cgi?Projects/Scheme%20Bricks)

